# Kardinalität UML



## Generic1 (6. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich 2 Klassen in einem UML- Diagramm habe und diese eine Association haben, die auf beiden Seiten eine Kardinalität von 

0..* ------------------ 0..* 


hat, heißt das dann, dass das andere Objekt da sein kann aber nicht vorhanden sein muss bzw. wenn auf beiden Seiten "0" gilt, dass dann beide Objekte nicht vorhanden sind?
Bin bzgl. dessen ein bisschen verwirrt, da meiner Meinung nach immer ein Objekt vorhanden sein muss und auf der anderen Seite der Aggregation eben eine Kardinalität von 0..* gelten kann, so in der Art:

1 --------------------- 0..*



lg


----------



## Ebenius (6. Jun 2010)

Eine Kardinalität von [c]0.. --- 0..[/c] ist schon in Ordnung. Ein Auto, zum Beispiel, kann einen Fahrer haben, manche Autos haben mehrere Fahrer und andere stehen noch beim Hersteller haben keinen. Ein Mensch kann wiederum Fahrer eines Autos sein, mehrere Autos fahren oder auch gar kein Auto fahren. Das würde ich dann so modellieren: [c]Auto 0.. --- 0.. Mensch[/c].

Nachtrag: Du scheinst hier Objekte und Klassen zu verwechseln. Die Klassen "Auto" und "Mensch" typisieren gleich geartete Objekte. Du modellierst also nicht etwa einen konkreten Menschen mit drei konkreten Autos sondern die Beziehung zwischen allen Menschen und allen Autos (natürlich begrenzt auf Deinen Problem- oder Lösungsbereich).

Ebenius


----------



## Generic1 (7. Jun 2010)

Das mit den Klassen und den Objekten ist mir eigentlich schon klar auf UML- Basis, vielleicht hab ich es ein bisschen missverständlich beschrieben.

Das heißt aber dann auch in letzter Konsequenz, dass kein Mensch kein Auto fährt.
Das kann man dann auch so sehen, dass von den beiden Klassen Auto und Mensch (bzw. Fahrer) keine Objekte erzeugt werden.
Sehe ich das so richtig?
lg


----------



## Ebenius (7. Jun 2010)

Nein, Du siehst es falsch. Es bedeutet, dass es sowohl Autos gibt, die keine Fahrer haben, als auch, dass es Menschen gibt die Fahrer keines Autos sind.

Ebenius


----------

